

Pkgsrc-2015Q2 packages for OS X now available - jperkin
https://mail-index.netbsd.org/pkgsrc-users/2015/07/17/msg021896.html

======
tvmalsv
It looks like this is an alternative to homebrew, with pkgsrc providing all
binaries and brew doing compilations for many packages (I know homebrew can do
binaries using "Cask").

Is one obviously better than the other for a typical dev? Pkgsrc certainly has
a long history, but I haven't worked with a *BSD in about 15 years.

The web site makes it sound pretty good[1].

Edit: pkgsrc, no surprise, also let's you build from source.

[1] [https://pkgsrc.joyent.com/install-on-
osx/](https://pkgsrc.joyent.com/install-on-osx/)

